# Lens for interior room photos..



## dustin0479 (May 17, 2012)

I am looking for suggestions on a good lens for taking interior room shots.   These are basically for an interior design company,  we want the images to make the space feel large while minimizing the fisheye effect.


----------



## Compaq (May 18, 2012)

Well, then an ultra wide angle would be your friend. I have Tokina 11-16/2.8. At 11mm, the smallest place seems pretty roomy, due to its distortion. You would need to correct some of the vertical lines in software afterward, but I think you would need that with all UWA lenses. I've never tried, but heard good things about Sigma 8-16mm. Even wider, though a little slower (aperture wise).

Maybe 8-16mm is a better range, quite noticeable difference between 8 and 11 mm.


----------



## Josh220 (May 18, 2012)

Nikon 14-24. 

Done.


In all seriousness, you need to worry about distortion. The 14-24 is about as good as it gets in this area. If you cannot afford it, I would look into renting it.


----------



## Compaq (May 18, 2012)

Having shot some indoor shots myself, I'd feel a little limited by 14mm in tight spots on a cropped sensor.


----------



## Dao (May 18, 2012)

I suggest you rent a lens and see how wide you need.  Get a widest one and see.  If the focal length cannot cover the field of view you want, you may need to stitch the photos.


Take a look at this. (The photographer use a 24mm TS lens and maybe a full frame camera)

[video=vimeo;31577449]http://vimeo.com/31577449[/video]


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 18, 2012)

I was gong to suggest 24mm T/S like Dao.  That is what most of the successful architectural photographers use.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 18, 2012)

For a tilt shift I wuold go with the wider angle models, like the canon 17 or the nikon 16. I had a friend that got the 24 and returned it the next day because it was not wide enough for him. With the 17 from canon you effectively get a 12mm view. Not to shabby for full frame. 

Of course OP you never mentioned what camera you have or that you even have one at all.


----------



## thestereoeffect (May 18, 2012)

It seems many of the replies assume he is on a FF body.. But on a crop sensor 14/17mm is just not *that* wide.. I doubt the effect the OP is looking for will be achieved.  On a crop sensor, the Sigma 8-16 does incredible things to interior space.. But as someone said earlier, you do have to correct somewhat for distortion in post. But you'll have to do that regardless. I suggest renting it and giving it a go, if you are indeed on a crop sensor (APS-C) camera.


----------



## dustin0479 (May 18, 2012)

Sorry about that, I thought I had it in my sig.

I use a d300 mostly but for wide angle I use a D700.  We have Nikor 14mm and 14-24.  The issue is the edge distortion stretching items and making them look out of place


----------



## Mike_E (May 18, 2012)

Download a trial copy of Nikon Capture NX2  Nikon Imaging | Global Site | Capture NX 2 Trial Version - Download  there is a distortion correction option in there that you'll love.


----------



## Shutterspeed83 (Sep 5, 2015)

my favorite lenses for interior design photography are 17-40mm Canon L for my 5d mkII and the Sigma 10-20mm on my crop sensor Nikon D7100. can check out the results on my website


----------



## wyogirl (Sep 5, 2015)

I use the 11-16 2.8 Tokina on a crop body for my real estate photos. Sometimes I wish I were shooting full frame but usually it's wide enough without distortion.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 5, 2015)

3 year old zombie thread....


----------



## Derrel (Sep 5, 2015)

Every time somebody responds to a zombie thread, another newb is condemned to shooting Canon for the rest of his or her lifetime...it's sad....really,really sad...


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 5, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Every time somebody responds to a zombie thread, another newb is condemned to shooting Canon for the rest of his or her lifetime...it's sad....really,really sad...



even sadder when the poor OP is (was) shooting with Nikon 
*very very sad*
Please people.  do not keep bumping zombie threads


----------



## Derrel (Sep 5, 2015)

beagle 100 said:
			
		

> Please people.  do not keep bumping zombie threads


----------



## TCampbell (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes, but on the bright side... once they're condemned to Canon, they'd _finally_ have access to the TS-E 17mm f/4L tilt-shift lens that Nikon doesn't have (and you can't even get a similar focal length for a Nikon mount from a 3rd party maker.)  

;-)


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 6, 2015)

TCampbell said:


> Yes, but on the bright side... once they're condemned to Canon, they'd _finally_ have access to the TS-E 17mm f/4L tilt-shift lens that Nikon doesn't have (and you can't even get a similar focal length for a Nikon mount from a 3rd party maker.)
> 
> ;-)


So it's sort of like Ben Hur then, it seems really horrible at first being a galley slave and all but before you know it your racing chariots and being sought after by tons of Roman babes.

Ok. Good to know.  Lol

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Sep 6, 2015)

TCampbell said:


> Yes, but on the bright side... once they're condemned to Canon, they'd _finally_ have access to the TS-E 17mm f/4L tilt-shift lens that Nikon doesn't have (and you can't even get a similar focal length for a Nikon mount from a 3rd party maker.)
> 
> ;-)



But sadly, they are condemned to use it on a second rate, noisy sensor with lacking dynamic range...no matter which Kwanon body they happen to use...


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 7, 2015)

Well, Zombies are VERY popular for movies and tv shows right now.




Derrel said:


> But sadly, they are condemned to use it on a second rate, noisy sensor with lacking dynamic range...no matter which Kwanon body they happen to use...


 Well I'll be an optimist and state that Canon WILL get their sensors upgraded ONE DAY and stop being behind everybody else for no obvious reason.


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 9, 2015)

TCampbell said:


> Yes, but on the bright side... once they're condemned to Canon, they'd _finally_ have access to the TS-E 17mm f/4L tilt-shift lens that Nikon doesn't have (and you can't even get a similar focal length for a Nikon mount from a 3rd party maker.)
> 
> ;-)




and sadly the Nikon folks are condemned for ...................  poor image quality !

(why the *pros* shoot Canon)


----------

